# tegu and other pets



## pauljr456 (Apr 11, 2012)

i was wondering im getting a new tegu right? well will he get along with my 7 cats and my dog my 4 rabbits my 7 sugar gliders my sulcata tortiose my parakeet my emperior scorpion and my 8 tarantulas and my guienea pig mostly my cats and dog i dont need a missing cat or a dog when i get home lol also i put a deposit on my tegu from varnyard and i got no email saying i paid it even though i know i did


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 11, 2012)

maybe he didn't send you an email that you paid yet because it is midnight


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 12, 2012)

What are you doing with your Colombian? 

And since you have a zoo already, your tegu should fit in just fine - so long as you keep it separated from the rest of the animals that inhabit your virtual eco-system.


----------



## SterlingAce (Apr 12, 2012)

My reds and argentine b&w get along fine with the cat,big chickens,the dogs and small children.But I would be careful around small birds or rodents,anything that they might be able to fit in their mouth might prove to be very tempting. Also keep an eye on your new tegu that it doesn't get bullied or injured by any of the other animals. Personally I would not leave them unsupervised.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

SterlingAce said:


> My reds and argentine b&w get along fine with the cat,big chickens,the dogs and small children.But I would be careful around small birds or rodents,anything that they might be able to fit in their mouth might prove to be very tempting. Also keep an eye on your new tegu that it doesn't get bullied or injured by any of the other animals. Personally I would not leave them unsupervised.



the columbian i might keep i gotta see and it makes me feel better they can associate with other animals when i payed through paypal it was like 730pm btw idk


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 12, 2012)

I just keep my tegus separated for the most part. The roam on the back porch and if i supervise them, the back yard. If the dog walks by, it's no big deal. They will probably eat your sugar gliders if given a chance. Just use common sense.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I just keep my tegus separated for the most part. The roam on the back porch and if i supervise them, the back yard. If the dog walks by, it's no big deal. They will probably eat your sugar gliders if given a chance. Just use common sense.



i know that im worried about my cats and dog they walk around most


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 12, 2012)

_Anything could happen,.. how well you know your dogs, their breed and training will have a lot to do with it. On the other hand cats are natural predators more so than some dogs. We have members that have had their tegus killed by their cat or dog.

It doesn't take much for either one to do damage, you may be better off just keeping them separated. _


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 12, 2012)

pauljr456 said:


> also i put a deposit on my tegu from varnyard and i got no email saying i paid it even though i know i did



I do not think he gives receipts. i think the best thing to a receipt that you have is your bank statement stating that it was a successful transaction. I say this because i did not get one either. i would not worry about that. i would ask for one if you are worried.


LizardzRock said:


> pauljr456 said:
> 
> 
> > also i put a deposit on my tegu from varnyard and i got no email saying i paid it even though i know i did
> ...



Correction, I received a paypal response after paying the deposit. that was sort of like a receipt... good enough for me.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

LizardzRock said:


> pauljr456 said:
> 
> 
> > also i put a deposit on my tegu from varnyard and i got no email saying i paid it even though i know i did
> ...


i got no paypal response idk what to do call my bank i guess


----------



## Jason Berryman (Apr 27, 2020)

Tegus can do well pets. They are rarely aggressive and if need be an adult tegu can prove to be fierce enough to defend itself from any animal 20-60 pounds in size. Apart from that any young tegu should be heavily monitored around cats which are quite predatory in nature and adults shouldn’t be around hunting dogs or dogs with strong prey drive. Really once you’re tegu is full grown you can allow it to roam around most common pets although I will say there’s have been recorded instances of wild tegus predating upon modest size animals and I’ve heard of a case where a tegu killed someone’s iguana that acted territorially aggressive with it. So just be smart about it when they’re around things smaller than them.


----------

